# Custom made tampers for Sage DTP/BE and other variants.



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been interested in making these for some time and am now in a position to,

although it will be slow to begin with.

This is the first I've made, well me and my mate. He's made the handle and I made the base, all from scratch.

Reclaimed skateboards for the handle and stainless steel base. 53.4mm to fit the sage 54mm baskets and it will also fit the IMS La Spaziale gear. To be honest I can make the base to any spec needed.

I've enquiried about these from others who make them. Had a price of £60 for the handle alone and over £120 for the full tamper from another seller.

So my question is, if I was to make some more what would they be worth?

All input welcome.

Thank you ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have no idea of pricing but wanted to say it is fab! I have seen the recycled skateboard handle idea before - this handle and base really look the business







Well done, both


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I have no idea of pricing but wanted to say it is fab! I have seen the recycled skateboard handle idea before - this handle and base really look the business
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's such a great process making these. I was a serious skateboarder for just over ten years so I have an eternal love for those 7 layers of Canadian maple.

Hopefully a few people come forward with pricing suggestions.

Oh......I forgot to mention the handle will be available in either a danish oil finish (pictured) or a clear coat for extra shine


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

No idea on price but, I know I would love one already


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Gadgetz said:


> No idea on price but, I know I would love one already


I'll stick you're name down lol. Going to try and refine it a bit more today. Possibly a little bit too weighty.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Are you planning on making these with a conventional handle shape as pictured? Or are you planning on making it the same shape as the stock tamper so that it will fit in the built in holder? I'm buying if it's the latter.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbocz said:


> Are you planning on making these with a conventional handle shape as pictured? Or are you planning on making it the same shape as the stock tamper so that it will fit in the built in holder? I'm buying if it's the latter.


I can do one to fit the sage tamper holder if that's what you would like? I've got one half made anyway I just didn't get to finish it. Hopefully today.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Hopefully a few people come forward with pricing suggestions.


Having given the matter a lot of mulling.... the answer is not far off of the prices you mentioned above,

Tools and replacements / Materials don't come cheap, but time can never be replaced

The best finish (IMHO) would be CA, as it gives a very hard wearing glass like finish that's quick to do


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Having given the matter a lot of mulling.... the answer is not far off of the prices you mentioned above,
> 
> Tools and replacements / Materials don't come cheap, but time can never be replaced
> 
> The best finish (IMHO) would be CA, as it gives a very hard wearing glass like finish that's quick to do


Thanks Dave. I'll have a talk with my mate and see what he thinks. Hopefully get some interest in these


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Not sure about the price either, but I'm interested in one of these too!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Still need some adjustments for the replacement stock tamper and also need to source a suitable metal disk for the top. Should look pretty cool when it's done


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Again still trying to decide what these would be worth. Lots of people selling at the previously mentioned figures but not sure if these would be as good quality. Plus I won't be able to add any cool laser etching to the side lol


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Still need some adjustments for the replacement stock tamper and also need to source a suitable metal disk for the top. Should look pretty cool when it's done


It does look really nice! It's much longer than the stock one and seems to hang down a bit. Is that because the handle is more comfortable if it's longer than stock?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

That wood looks stunning - would love to have steam/water knobs, lever and pf handle like that


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbocz said:


> It does look really nice! It's much longer than the stock one and seems to hang down a bit. Is that because the handle is more comfortable if it's longer than stock?


It won't be that long wen finished. It's just I had a nut taped to the top of it to test the magnet strength lol.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> That wood looks stunning - would love to have steam/water knobs, lever and pf handle like that


Erm.... got some photos?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Erm.... got some photos?


You mean you've got some joey?!

I haven't - I'm saying I wish I had that wood on my machine


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> You mean you've got some joey?!
> 
> I haven't - I'm saying I wish I had that wood on my machine


Oh no I just meant what do they look like? I'm wondering how hard they would be to make.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Oh no I just meant what do they look like? I'm wondering how hard they would be to make.


Ah I see what you mean.

It would be to replace the black plastic on an ecm mechanika - I reckon it would be a challenge but it would look cool as £&@£!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ah I see what you mean.
> 
> It would be to replace the black plastic on an ecm mechanika - I reckon it would be a challenge but it would look cool as £&@£!


I'll have a look and see what's involved ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ah I see what you mean.
> 
> It would be to replace the black plastic on an ecm mechanika - I reckon it would be a challenge but it would look cool as £&@£!


I'll have a look and see what's involved ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm a bit late saying this, but I've also seen the recycle skateboard handles before and think they look amazing. I've still got my Panic UK deck with Indys and Fuzzy Snow Frogs in the loft (those wheels were fast but not quite Kryptonic fast). That deck is probably only fit for tamper handles now LOL and anyway as I'm late 40s it's probably for the best that I don't get it out and skate any more. I remember the kids at Rom and Harrow thinking I was like skate grandpa 20 years ago cos I couldn't do kick flips but knew all the old 70s stuff they'd never heard of, like power slides, catamaran (ha!) Christie's and stuff like tic-tacking up hill. You can't hang 10 on a double ended board though.

I already have 2 tampers and sold the third this week so I don't need one but seeing these makes me want to buy one just because. Good work lads!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I'm a bit late saying this, but I've also seen the recycle skateboard handles before and think they look amazing. I've still got my Panic UK deck with Indys and Fuzzy Snow Frogs in the loft (those wheels were fast but not quite Kryptonic fast). That deck is probably only fit for tamper handles now LOL and anyway as I'm late 40s it's probably for the best that I don't get it out and skate any more. I remember the kids at Rom and Harrow thinking I was like skate grandpa 20 years ago cos I couldn't do kick flips but knew all the old 70s stuff they'd never heard of, like power slides, catamaran (ha!) Christie's and stuff like tic-tacking up hill. You can't hang 10 on a double ended board though.
> 
> I already have 2 tampers and sold the third this week so I don't need one but seeing these makes me want to buy one just because. Good work lads!


I've just bought a new set up. I'm 34 and still feel like death after a go on it. Strictly bowl riding now none of this street malarkey


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah yeah as a kid in the 70s I dreamed of bowls and snakes but had to make do with the pavement outside the house! Found real skate concrete finally when I was mid 20s after a mate of mine who loves all that stuff found Harrow and Romford and convinced me to get another board! The snake at Rom rules! They have a huge vert ramp as well, which I'd skate up to the vertical section but semi-adult sense of self-preservation prevented me ever dropping in off!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So do we have an idea of what they are worth? Do you think it would help to breakdown the work that goes into them?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> So do we have an idea of what they are worth? Do you think it would help to breakdown the work that goes into them?


You have to cover your time, obviously. I find with handmade things though you don't really cover it! Also, sharing something (hand crafted) on the forum feels different to me to sharing mainstream. They really are superb and you want to feel valued for your skill and workmanship - still not a lot of help as for ball-park pricing though!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'll just say 100 euro









They are really good looking, your mate might be also interested in the pencil tamper handles like the ones from Gabor


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks guys you're right I need to cover time but then also don't want to overcharge especially on here as it's a great community. I'll get a few properly properly finished, take some photos and go from there


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Have you seen the ones made by seven coffee? They go for between £70-100


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@joey24dirt could you do other precision sizes?

I'm not in the market for one, however I wonder how much demand that is for premium tampers for an entry level machine. I may be wrong though.

As we all know many of us spend a lot of money on our machines and accessories.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Have you seen the ones made by seven coffee? They go for between £70-100


I haven't but I'll take a look


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

igm45 said:


> @joey24dirt could you do other precision sizes?
> 
> I'm not in the market for one, however I wonder how much demand that is for premium tampers for an entry level machine. I may be wrong though.
> 
> As we all know many of us spend a lot of money on our machines and accessories.


Yeah I could do any size really. I just though I'd see what the DTP guys thought first. I think the plan is to make a couple and see how it goes. I also want to do pf handles eventually. Worst case scenario I've made myself a lovely looking tamper haha. Thank you for the input though ?

Edit... the original plan was a replacement of the stock sage tamper buts its kind of evolved haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Have you seen the ones made by seven coffee? They go for between £70-100


I didn't realise there was a guy in the uk doing them. I've seen the stuff from America and Germany getting shipped over but nothing here. He's only in Manchester too. As mentioned earlier this was originally an idea to replace the stock tamper on a DTP but it's evolved as most projects do haha. For that sort of money it's still almost doable for a few one of pieces. Depends on demand I suppose


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Are you able to make them in different sizes Joey? Just thinking of the la pav users etc

They look great btw


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Are you able to make them in different sizes Joey? Just thinking of the la pav users etc
> 
> They look great btw


Yeah I can make them any size 

What size are they? 49mm?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes 49mm


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Yes 49mm


Cool. Well I suppose if there are people needing this size I'll be able to accommodate that easy enough


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So after a bit more research, talking to my partner in crime, and working out costs we would be looking for around £80 + postage for these tampers. They can be machined to any size required for all your tamping needs. I'll be starting a new thread once I'm happy with a final design and have some good photos of the tamper. From there you can request what you would like and we will make them to suit.

Hopefully this seems like a reasonable price for the work that goes into them. Thank you all for your help and advice. Amazingly off the back of this little demo my local roaster is in love with these tampers and wants to have some made for his cafe ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That all sounds great.

£80 for a tamper with a bespoke handle doesn'i sound expensive to me.

I think now is the time for a new thread maybe in the 'For Sale' area?.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ronsil said:


> That all sounds great.
> 
> £80 for a tamper with a bespoke handle doesn'i sound expensive to me.
> 
> I think now is the time for a new thread maybe in the 'For Sale' area?.


Thanks for the feedback. Yes now we are happy with a price I can start the thread in the next week or so. Do I need to close this one down now?


----------

